
Show HN: Twtxt v0.0.7 Your self-hosted, decentralised Twitter -like - prologic
https://github.com/prologic/twtxt/releases/tag/0.0.7
======
zzo38computer
Currently, the registry has to keep checking for new messages; it can't be
notified by the writer that there are new messages. I don't know about if this
software providing a web interface does that or not, although it is something
that I would want to define the protocol of, which would be independent of the
implementation, and would be simple to implement even to just use curl without
many complicated commands. (I have no intention to use the web interface, and
currently do not use twtxt at all, but if I do, I would like to have this
protocol, and for other servers (maybe even this software) to support it.)

Of course for many things, microblogging is too short so I would use NNTP
instead (which I already have set up). But many things are short and are not
worth making many NNTP messages just for that, so twtxt may be helpful.

~~~
prologic
Between instances of twtxt.net I actually plan to do this. I'm working on more
"federation" features that allow users to be spread out over multiple
twtxt.net instances.

Of course this doesn't for folks in the twtxt community that just host a
twtxt.txt file, but that's okay.

~~~
zzo38computer
Well, what I was suggesting was a way that you can do this even if you are not
using the twtxt.net software; after writing to your twtxt.txt file you could
use curl to notify a twtxt.net instance or any other server that implements
this same protocol for notification. (The reason being so that registries that
collect everyone's messages together need not keep checking for new messages.
Of course, this would be fully optional, as not everyone is going to use the
notification protocol.)

------
135792468
Keep going, this is great

~~~
prologic
Thanks! I will :) v0.0.8
([https://github.com/prologic/twtxt/releases/tag/0.0.8](https://github.com/prologic/twtxt/releases/tag/0.0.8))
is out nw with pre-built binaries and some nice new features!

